# Strong winds



## Trek Trauma Chris (31 Mar 2010)

In Cornwall at the moment we are having wind speeds of 20-25 mph with gusts of 40-45 mph.

I am a large chap and on some occasions even 12-15 mph breezes, if they catch me right will drift me into the centre of the road. So what wind speeds would stop you from going out and what do you do to ride safely in strong winds.


----------



## GrasB (1 Apr 2010)

I go out gingerly & make a judgement call, I've had days where winds in-excess of 25mph gusting 40mph haven't felt like a real problem. Then I've had days were significantly weaker winds have felt dangerous. 

How to ride safely, be more assertive with your road positioning, hold a stronger than normal secondary, get into primary earlier, look for gaps in hedges, between houses etc where you're likely to the full force or an enhanced side wind.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Apr 2010)

GrasB said:


> I go out gingerly & make a judgement call, I've had days where winds in-excess of 25mph gusting 40mph haven't felt like a real problem. Then I've had days were significantly weaker winds have felt dangerous.
> 
> How to ride safely, be more assertive with your road positioning, hold a stronger than normal secondary, get into primary earlier, look for gaps in hedges, between houses etc where you're likely to the full force or an enhanced side wind.


Cross winds are the problem on the flipside watch for the wind suddenly dropping and instead of bracing your self against it...... bang!


----------



## Globalti (1 Apr 2010)

Have a look at this video of the winds, which caused chaos at the South African Cape Argus race in 2009: 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8wtnBJOgdM&feature=related
You need to watch to about 1:30.

I did the race this year, I lay awake most the night listening to the wind buffetting the hotel and dreading the start. We had strong winds but not as strong as they had in '09. For the first half of the ride we were against a stiff south-easterly, which reduced even the pros' times by 20 minutes. I got behind a father & son on a tandem and made up some good time until the father got hacked off and started making it clear he wasn't happy with me slacking behind so I got on the front for a km and nearly killed my legs!

On the second half we had the wind more or less behind us except that as we went up the Atlantic coast it was blasting down the gullies off Table Mountain; at one point I was leaning right into a bend enjoying the dry tarmac and sunshine when a huge gust hit me and nearly had me off. A steady wind isn't a problem, it's the sudden gusts that upset a cyclist.


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2010)

I've cycled my then 8 year old or younger to school in winds gusting to 45 mph, but I think that would be my limit for him - and our route isn't that exposed after the first 100m.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (1 Apr 2010)

Globalti said:


> Have a look at this video of the winds, which cause chaos at the South African Cape Argus race in 2009:
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8wtnBJOgdM&feature=related
> You need to watch to about 1:30.
> 
> ...




Thats CRAZY! isnt it?


----------



## Fiona N (1 Apr 2010)

If it's windy but bright and sunny, it's a Windcheetah day  

The Speedmachine is even better into a headwind but the risks of being knocked over by gusty cross-winds are too high to risk that when it's windy.


----------



## Trek Trauma Chris (1 Apr 2010)

Fiona N said:


> If it's windy but bright and sunny, it's a Windcheetah day



GOOD GOD!


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2010)

I find built up areas can be dodgy where the wind funnels down a side street then hits you as you cross the junction.

Nice going up hill with with a strong wind in your favour.


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2010)

Banjo said:


> I find built up areas can be dodgy where the wind funnels down a side street then hits you as you cross the junction.
> 
> Nice going up hill with with a strong wind in your favour.



And when does that ever happen... its always the opposite for me...


----------



## Moodyman (1 Apr 2010)

Had an incident this morning where all was well as I headed into a roundabout at my usual pace (about 17 mph) and leaned the bike into the direction of travel. It wouldn't turn. 

There was a sudden gust from the direction I was going into and it stopped the bike turning. I was going to hit the kerb, until I braked sharply - thank god for disc brakes.


----------



## GrasB (2 Apr 2010)

I find when I'm in the wind I need to be very aggressive with the steering both with lean & also turning the wheel into the corner.


----------



## automatic_jon (3 Apr 2010)

I'm currently visiting in the Cambridgeshire fens, threre's no respite from the wind, as soon as I make it out of the village I'm fighting the wind whether it's a side wind or a head wind. There's little or no vegetation save for leafless trees so nothing to hide behind at all. leaning the bike 20 degrees into the wind just to stay upright is an interesting experience for a newbie cyclist, especially when the wind drops suddenly for a moment.


----------



## catalan chris (4 Apr 2010)

You'll be back down Pompey soon, that sub-tropical paradise on the coast!


----------



## GrasB (4 Apr 2010)

automatic_jon said:


> I'm currently visiting in the Cambridgeshire fens, threre's no respite from the wind, as soon as I make it out of the village I'm fighting the wind whether it's a side wind or a head wind. There's little or no vegetation save for leafless trees so nothing to hide behind at all. leaning the bike 20 degrees into the wind just to stay upright is an interesting experience for a newbie cyclist, especially when the wind drops suddenly for a moment.


Welcome to my world of riding, the conditions are relentless with little to no respite. So heres the thing, hills or the flat?


----------



## andyhunter (5 Apr 2010)

i probably would not go out if the wind was any more than 30max but anything from 20-30 try to stick to a well shelted training loop but with a head and cross wind in it


----------



## automatic_jon (7 Apr 2010)

GrasB said:


> Welcome to my world of riding, the conditions are relentless with little to no respite. So heres the thing, hills or the flat?



As an 'ole Soham boy, born and raised, I never thought I'd hear myself say it but: hills. Gives you something to aim for, and then whizz down the other side of. Although I do love the fen landscape, it's as bleak as my outlook on things, the south downs are prettier to look at while battling up it.


----------

